# Baby Cockatiels (Breeder's Handfeeding)



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Like you's know, Kim and I went and seen our babies last Sunday and as well as seeing the baby GCC's we seen 4 baby 'tiels that are being handfed at the moment. They're extremely adorable and I got some photos of them so I thought I'd share em'!

Baby 1 - taken out the day before we went there. (Saturday)










Baby 2 



















Baby 3 - this one's so pretty but someone's already got a deposit on her/him.










Baby 4 - snuggling with the GCC lol. s/he was taken out of the nest on Saturday too, like baby 1.










And just a photo I got whent the 'tiels and the GCC were ready for a nap.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

so cute


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are so pretty


----------



## littlebird (Aug 26, 2009)

Awww, how precious!


----------



## Birdlette (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh I love them all I specially like baby 3--look at his cute little butt!!!


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

They're so cute. I especially love the white one. So... are you going to get one?

Vicki


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i would love to get the wf cinnamon....but i need girls ....i'll attach the pics i took tomorrow


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

braveheartdogs said:


> They're so cute. I especially love the white one. So... are you going to get one?
> 
> Vicki


LOL I'd love one but 9 is my limit, I'm not aloud anymore. I'm going to be breeding a pair of mine soon anyway.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

have you heard from Warren? He emailed me a few days ago replying to one i sent that said they are starting to pick at the veggies...oh good on the breeding...i can get a girl from u then!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

kimmikefids said:


> have you heard from Warren? He emailed me a few days ago replying to one i sent that said they are starting to pick at the veggies...oh good on the breeding...i can get a girl from u then!!


Nooo.  I was going to email him yesterday but I thought I'd leave it until during the week sometime this week. It's good they're picking at veggies, yay! I'm hoping Shiro and Tilly work out, have to see how they go, I want to set em' up really soon though!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

that would be so cool...ud get super cute babies from them!!! emailed warren the pics of Belle and Celeste that maxine asked for and asked how they were doing


----------



## Fairydust125 (Sep 9, 2009)

ohhhhhhhhhhh they are sooo adorable!!! i love the 2nd and 3rd ones


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

Here are the pics i promised 



























Biggly Boo (named by the breeders daughter)



















I'm sweepy









Oh man this is the cutest pic!


----------



## whytedragon (Jun 8, 2009)

Solace. said:


> LOL I'd love one but 9 is my limit, I'm not aloud anymore. I'm going to be breeding a pair of mine soon anyway.


Goodness, you'd think you'd be allowed to even it out


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Such pretty babies


----------

